# Mini breeders in Michigan?



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

I know Linda from Logo's poodles personally, she is an awesome person and very knowledgeable of mini poodles, and has nice dogs. She has been showing a lot during the month of May so might be pressed for time to answer emails. I also know Mike of Louwalks, a very nice man.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Also might want to check with Highview, Connie is a very sweet lady and knows most of the breeders in Michgan if she does not have puppies herself. She is the president of our poodle club.


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for responding! I appreciate it. I saw that louwalk has a litter of silver minis available so I called up today and left a message. Hopefully I'll hear from him tomorrow!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Talked to mike today! Going to meet the silver puppies tomorrow! So excited 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Let us know how it goes. Good luck.


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Got my new baby boy! His name is Calder, and I love him to death already!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Awww, he is precious!!! Congratulations on your new baby. Now you know we expect lots of pictures.


----------



## crain (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello Silverbs..Congratulations on Calder. We also have a miniature silver from Mike at Louwalk. We love Max and so very happy with him. He's going to be a year August 25..and is so beautiful!
How big is Calder?


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Ooh I would love to see pictures of your Max! Calder is 16 weeks old now. He's very cute and just keeps getting more handsome as he gets older. And he's very smart, we start puppy class tomorrow night! im so excited. The last time I measured him he was 12" at the shoulder and when he was at the vet on the 25th he weighed 9.5 pounds. Do you remember the names of Max's parents?






I took this picture of him today. Unfortunately for him I couldn't resist putting the little bow on his head...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crain (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh, my goodness! He looks like Max! How do you put pictures on here? Did you say Calder is a miniature or toy? Max is a big boy..he is 15 at the shoulders and 19#. They are showing his brother and he only has 1 more point to receive. He is smaller then Max. His name is little Ricky. Max dad is Ricardo and mother is Little Annie.
Enjoy your little boy!


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

I use my iPhone to look at this forum and when I hit reply at the bottom of the screen it shows a little picture of a camera and a mountain and a bird next to a gear thing. I just attach a photo by hitting the little button that looks like little mountains. Calder is a mini, and our boys have the same father!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crain (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry, still can't figure the picture out. I'm using my Android HTC and I'm not seeing the camera icon. I'm still new at this. When did you get Calder? Did Mike have any more Minis?


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

I brought Calder home June 5th I believe. I don't think he has any minis available right now but I think he bred another bitch a little while back so I'm thinking he will have some fairly soonish! Last time I looked at his website he had 2 black toys for sale. I think he has a beautiful older cream boy puppy that he may be interested In selling. My friend Jen checked him out a couple weeks ago to see if she could show him. But then realized she has 3 dandie dinmont terriers and a giant schnauzer and doesn't need anymore dogs in her crazy house  here he is












if I could I would have loved to take him. I love the color! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crain (Jan 29, 2013)

The cream is beautiful! I really love Max silver shades. The blacks are beautiful, too. Not sure if a 3rd would be too much...lol. But maybe will give Mike a call.


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

He is a very pretty dog. I love the silver too. Really enjoying watching calder change colors. Looking forward to his next haircut, I think there will be a huge color difference! Let me know if you end up getting the cream boy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crain (Jan 29, 2013)

Actually, thinking about one of the black toys..did you see them? Are they really small if you saw them?


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

I didnt see them in person. I actually picked my puppy up in Dundee by the cabellas. He was dropping a pup off for a lady in Ohio. He only had this litter with him, but last I checked he had a video on his page of the two toys! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crain (Jan 29, 2013)

Mike and I chatted today..we've decided not to get the little black toy. Instead put a Deposit on a upcoming litter of silver's sired by Ricardo. Max is so beautiful and smart that we will get one of his brothers...really exciting.


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

That's awesome!  you will definitely have to learn how to post pictures when you get your new puppy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crain (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes, I will have to learn about posting pics. We are so excited, but it probably won't be until next spring. It's too hard to break a puppy with Charlevoix winters..at least it was with Max. How's Calder doing with that?


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

He's doing pretty well, a couple tinkle accidents now and then. But he's getting very good at holding it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crain (Jan 29, 2013)

Lol..Max was really a stinker about it, but there was a lot of chaos in our lives during that time. He's really only been completely housebroken for maybe 3 months. Hope the next one catches on quicker..all my others have by 6 mo..they are all different..just like kids.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

I have heard that Highview has two AKC champion mini boys they will be placing as pets --don't quote me but I think they are silver.
It would be a great opportunity for someone.


----------



## crain (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you for the information..her dogs are so beautiful! I have a Deposjt down on a silver future litter from Lou Walk Poodles with Mike. Cobane. Yours is a beautiful silver! Wish I could figure out how to post pics on here.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you, my avatar is a standard silver/gray parti.
[URL=http://s458.photobucket.com/user/kathyesio/media/Derbygloria_zps392aacd7.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## crain (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello again..just wondering how Calder is doing? Max is a year old now and I still haven't figured out the picture posting. Max is 20# and has such a sense if humor. Wonderful personality and has even learned how to bark with a bone hanging out the side of his mouth. Wanted to let you know we are getting another silver mini from Mike. They were born in September.
Just wanted to say hello.
Take care!


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Calder is doing great! Recently graduated from STAR puppy 101.  I've
Got a boatload of pictures of him In the thread "finally a poodle mom". Like too many pictures. That's so exciting you're getting one of the pups from this new litter! My friend Jen and I were thinking about going to visit the pups. She might be interested in one also!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crain (Jan 29, 2013)

*Silver Pups*

I want a silver male if Mike feels that 3 neutered males will be ok..I really hope so. I think he said 3 silver males and 1 cream...3 silver females and 1 cream. Very anxious to see pictures when he posts them.


----------

